# lookin for input on career



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi i was lookin for some input on how likely it was that i could follow a career in law enforcement and some advice on how to best pursue it from where i am now. some information on myself might be necessary first though. i am currently in the navy on the George washington serving in the persian gulf. i have had some altercations in my past that i'm not sure how they will affect applying this type of job. mostly tickets and one federal offense (CWOF). you know kid stuff. i would like to get into a career where i still have a chance of making a difference and i believe this may be a good option. im only a high school grad but i intend to take some courses while i'm at sea and enjoy learning so i don't forsee a problem there. any advice, info, tips, what i can expect, or personal insights would be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Emai me newman,

[email protected]


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

newman @ Tue 13 Jul said:


> Hi i was lookin for some input on how likely it was that i could follow a career in law enforcement and some advice on how to best pursue it from where i am now. some information on myself might be necessary first though. i am currently in the navy on the George washington serving in the persian gulf. i have had some altercations in my past that i'm not sure how they will affect applying this type of job. mostly tickets and one federal offense (CWOF). you know kid stuff. i would like to get into a career where i still have a chance of making a difference and i believe this may be a good option. im only a high school grad but i intend to take some courses while i'm at sea and enjoy learning so i don't forsee a problem there. any advice, info, tips, what i can expect, or personal insights would be greatly appreciated thank you.


Get the hell outa Dodge.. go West


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree with Union1... Basically if you don't mind waiting 5-10 years while you "build you resume" working various types of LE related jobs (i.e. dispatcher, Campus Police, Special Police, Security, etc..) then stay in Mass. If you'd like to get hired within 6 months, head west or south.

There are other related posts here (career in LE) just search this site.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Like the others said: take time to build your resume'. The Navy is a good start...but take a page from your Marine Corps brothers: attention to detail. Written communication in english is paramount. Take the time to learn spelling and grammar: it's plain from your letter that you do not place a priority on this. Not because you "don't know", but because you think its "good enough"! I tell you now, it is never "good enough"!!!!! The last thing you want to experience is being humiliated as a "dumb cop" in front of a jury (aka: box-of-rocks).

Look, I started with the Pinkerton's (so you're ahead of the curve there!), went to campus police and ultimately state police. It takes time so don't expect results overnight. Hey, some folks 'get on' the state or local department when they're 20/21...but I think it is better to make your mistakes previous to getting your "forever job".

Good luck, kid...MA is very competitive...get all the training and education you can! 
Hey, EMT training is a plus!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Come to Florida, I'll get you a job!!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Come to the land of palm trees and sunshine......F L O R I D A !! There are more copper jobs here than qualified applicants. Plus.......NO LAYOFFS!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

I hadn't been looking for a quick way in I will be at sea for the next 4 years (give or take).
I was curious what i could do for classes that would help out, or what kind of tests I should be prepared for when i get out. I also was looking for some thoughts on if you felt that being an officer was a rewarding, or maybe worthwhile is a better word for it, career.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*ADMIN MESSAGE TO newman1228*

newman1228 contact me at [email protected], your account has been disabled until you confirm your email address and name.


----------

